# Wake County Animal Center (animal control) sued By TNR group ~ Operation Catnip



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*ALLEY CAT ALLIES DEMANDS WAKE COUNTY ANIMAL CENTER RELEASE TWO CATS BEING HELD AND SCHEDULED TO BE KILLED​*BETHESDA, MD— Alley Cat Allies, the only national advocacy organization dedicated to the protection and humane treatment of cats, has appealed to the Wake County Animal Center in North Carolina to not kill two cats that were trapped by animal control officers.

Alley Cat Allies is working alongside local group Operation Catnip. Operation Catnip has spayed, neutered and vaccinated thousands of cats in Wake County as a free public service. Alley Cat Allies president and co-founder Becky Robinson and Operation Catnip president Lisa Krestalude have appealed to the Animal Services Director Dennis McMichael to not kill the cats and instead release them to* Operation Catnip* volunteers. Additionally, the two organizations have pleaded with McMichael to suspend all trapping of cats immediately and place a moratorium on the catch and remove so that an effective and humane resolution could be found.

“These cats have a chance to live. There is a well-established group ready to take them in and care for them. We are asking Dennis McMichael and the county government not kill these cats. The shelter has an opportunity to save lives and we are asking them to make the right decision,” said Becky Robinson, president and co-founder of Alley Cat Allies.
###

*About Alley Cat Allies*
Alley Cat Allies is the only national advocacy organization dedicated to the protection and humane treatment of cats. Founded in 1990, today Alley Cat Allies has more than 260,000 supporters and helps tens of thousands of individuals, communities, and organizations save and improve the lives of millions of cats and kittens nationwide. Their web site is Alley Cat Allies.


----------

